# Bildrand



## viellärmumnichts (1. Januar 2005)

Hallo und frohes neues Jahr!
 Habe ein kleines Problem und zwar möchte ich bei einem Bild den Rand so verblassen lassen, wie  auf dem Beispielbild im Anhang. Es geht nicht um den Text, sondern nur um das Bild. Kann mir da jemand  weiterhelfen?

 Vielen Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## Tobias Menzel (1. Januar 2005)

Hi,

auch wenn es etliche (sicher bessere) andere Möglichkeiten dafür gibt, mache ich es meistens so:

- Ctrl + A (alles auswählen)

- Auswahl -> weiche Auswahlkante (z.B. 16 Pixel)

- Ctrl + C (kopieren)

- Ctrl + V (in neue Ebene einfügen)

- Originalebene löschen.

- (ggf. als PNG speichern oder eine neue Hintergundebene erstellen)

Gruß
.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (1. Januar 2005)

Warum so "aufwendig" .. *smile*

Für eine Vignette gibt es in der Aktionenpalette ene fix und fertige Aktion, die einem jede Arbeit abnimmt!


----------



## Tobias Menzel (1. Januar 2005)

> ene fix und fertige Aktion, die einem jede Arbeit abnimmt!


... ach geh! Ihr mit euren Templates und Makros   
.


----------

